# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh >  Thu mua MacBook giá cao

## macvietaz

*1.* Thu mua MacBook từ đời cũ đến đời cao cấp , Thu mua MacBook xách tay , Thu mua MacBook nguyên Seal , Full Box với giá cao

*2.* Thu mua MacBook vào nước , Rơi vỡ , Hư Main , Hỏng màn , Bể nát , Không lên nguồn , Không sửa được với giá hợp lý theo linh kiện

*3.* Thu mua Imac - Mac Mini - Mac Pro - Iphone - Ipad - Tất cả mọi sản phẩm của Apple

*4.* Thu mua linh kiện cho Mac Như sạc , pin .... Và tất cả những gì liên quan tới MacBook  

*5 .* Nhận thanh lý dịch vụ cầm đồ , Công ty , tập đoàn , xí nghiệp . Không ngại số lượng

Gọi ngay 0932.228.222 để có giá tốt nhất

----------

